# A l'aide OUTLOOK 2011 ne s'ouvre plus



## frankmac (2 Février 2011)

bonsoir,

je suis dans la panique totale, j'utilisais entourage 2008 jusqu'a la semaine derniere, et apres des problemes de BDD je suis passé sur outlook 2011 , cela a tres bien fonctionné jusqu'a hier 16H25 et depuis impossible de rouvrir outlook, j'ai contacte microsoft qui m'ont diagnostiqué un probléme de base et pas de solution à me donner or j'ai tous mes mails depuis 1 an dessus et c'est capital pour mon job

si quelqu un a une solution......

merci

PS: j'aibien entendu essayez de reconstruire la base et apres cela toujours rien outlook ne s'ouvre pas


----------



## edd72 (2 Février 2011)

Doublon: http://forums.macg.co/applications/help-me-outlook-2011-ne-souvre-plus-594062.html



Ta dernière sauvegarde Time Machine date de quelle heure?


----------



## frankmac (2 Février 2011)

hier 16h24 sur times capsule mais je ne sais pas comment recuperer la BDD???


----------



## Aliboron (2 Février 2011)

Est-ce que tu peux décrire un peu plus la situation ? Dire par exemple si ta version est bien à jour (14.0.2), décrire ce qui se passe précisément (comportement, message d'erreur, etc.), dire si tu as essayé, dans l'utilitaire de base de données, de créer une nouvelle identité puis de la choisir "par défaut" pour voir si dans ces conditions Outlook se lance,...

Si tu as utilisé Entourage jusqu'à la semaine dernière, tu pourras peut-etre refaire l'import des données et donc tout récupérer sauf le courrier reçu entre temps (dans le pire des cas). Sachant par ailleurs que dans Outlook tout est archivé individuellement (par souci de compatibilité Time Machine) tu peux peut-être "revenir en arrière" dans le dossier ~/Documents/Données utilisateur Microsoft/*Office 2011 Identities* pour récupérer ton dossier *Main Identity* à un moment où l'application se lançait encore (sous réserve que ce soit un problème de base de données et pas de l'application). Bref, on est encore loin d'avoir perdu des données, il faut commencer par bien identifier les causes du problème.


----------



## frankmac (2 Février 2011)

bonsoir,

je confirme que sous une autre identité outlook 2011 s'ouvre parfaitement

par contre entourage je l'ai supprimé sur conseil de microsoft.....
ton idée de recuperer ma BDD m'interesse mais peux tu me dire precisement ou se trouve le dossier documents stp

oups je viens de trouver.... mais ensuite je selectionne le fichier et je fais copier coller dans office?

merci


----------



## Aliboron (2 Février 2011)

frankmac a dit:


> je confirme que sous une autre identité outlook 2011 s'ouvre parfaitement


Bon, ça localise déjà un peu le problème.



frankmac a dit:


> entourage je l'ai supprimé sur conseil de microsoft..


Drôle d'idée. Mais tu as tout de même gardé ton dossier *Identité principale*, non ?



frankmac a dit:


> ensuite je selectionne le fichier et je fais copier coller dans office ?


Décidément, tu n'es pas au bout de tes soucis si tu agis comme ça ! 

Pour récupérer des données avec Time machine, on se positionne dans le dossier supérieur (ici *Office 2011 Identities*, donc) puis on lance Time Machine. Avec une moche interface genre guerre des étoiles tu peux alors "remonter dans le temps" jusqu'à un moment où les choses fonctionnaient correctement. Tu demandes alors à "Restaurer" et il te sera proposé de remplacer le dossier actuel ou de conserver les deux. Par précaution (sauf si tu as déjà pris soin de faire des sauvegardes, ce qui devrait être la première chose à faire), tu demandes à conserver les deux. 

Ensuite, avec l'utilitaire de base de données, tu choisis le dossier d'identité récupéré comme identité "par défaut" (à l'aide du menu déroulant "roue dentée", en bas) puis tu devrais pouvoir lancer Outlook 2011 normalement.

Si tu ne sais pas ou si ça ne se passe pas comme tu penses que ça devrait, donne un maximum de précisions sur ce que tu fais et ce que tu observes...


----------



## frankmac (2 Février 2011)

c top merci,

ma capsule etant au bureau j'essaie de suivre à la lettre tes instructions des demain matin, en esperant que j'yarrive et que cela fonctionne

mille mercis

bonne soiree


----------



## frankmac (3 Février 2011)

hello

a mon grand desespoir je viens de suivre tes conseils et ai restaurer mon fichier identities et outlook ne s'ouvre toujours pas

si je reinstall outlook, je peux essayer de recuperer de la meme facon mon ancienne identité?

merci encore


----------



## Aliboron (3 Février 2011)

frankmac a dit:


> À mon grand desespoir je viens de suivre tes conseils et ai restauré mon fichier identities et outlook ne s'ouvre toujours pas


Essaye de supprimer les fichiers de préférences liées à Outlook (dans ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences et aussi dans le sous-dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/Microsoft - où la tilde ~ symbolise le compte utilisateur, la "petite maison"), alors.

Ton test avec un autre compte utilisateur Mac OS X met en évidence que le problème n'est pas dans l'application mais dans les réglages, paramétrages et autres données du compte utilisateur habituel. C'est donc par là qu'il faut chercher. Si ce n'est pas dans les données propres à Outlook (ce que laisse penser ton essai de récupération avec Time Machine - en admettant que tu l'aies bien fait correctement, en particulier la désignation de l'identité par défaut, voir les détails plus haut) il faut chercher ailleurs. Et en priorité dans les fichiers de préférences, comme d'habitude.



frankmac a dit:


> si je reinstalle outlook, je peux essayer de recuperer de la meme facon mon ancienne identité ?


Mais dans quel but réinstaller Outlook ? Puisque cette application fonctionne (voir test effectué) c'est a priori sans intérêt. La réinstallation frénétique est un sport qu'on ne pratique pas tellement  sur Mac. On laisse ça à nos cousins windowsiens, en général. Recherchons plutôt comment traiter les causes de la panne. À moins que tu ne veuilles le faire pour te défouler, alors évidemment...


----------



## frankmac (3 Février 2011)

aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraite je viens de reinstaller outlook et à l'ouverture , il m' a été demandé si je souhaitais recuperer la derniere identité sauvegardée, j'ai dis oui et tout refonctionne.....

cependant je ne retrouve plus mes regles, plus d'une centaine.....

as-tu une idée pour les recuperer et surtout penses-tu qu'il y ait un moyen d'eviter de nouveau ce type de bug qui ne m'etait jamais arrivé avec entourage 2008

merci


----------



## coptere (3 Février 2011)

Un moyen d'eviter de nouveau ce type de bug qui ne t'etait jamais arrivé avec entourage 2008 ?
*Retourner sous Entourage !* :rateau:
Ok je sors ....


----------



## Aliboron (3 Février 2011)

frankmac a dit:


> aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraitre je viens de réinstaller Outlook et, à l'ouverture, il m' a été demandé si je souhaitais récupérer la dernière identité sauvegardée, j'ai dis oui et tout refonctionne...


C'est effectivement bizarre, d'autant plus que la désinstallation ne touche pas aux réglages, paramétrages et fichiers de préférences. Je pense plutôt à une coïncidence dans les manips. La réinstallation n'a très probablement eu aucune influence. Mais bon, l'essentiel, déjà, c'est que tu aies récupéré sans trop de mal tes données.



frankmac a dit:


> cependant je ne retrouve plus mes regles, plus d'une centaine...


C'est largement aussi bizarre. Cela va dans le sens de modifications dans les données du compte utilisateur (puisque c'est là que les règles sont stockées, comme le reste des données).



frankmac a dit:


> as-tu une idée pour les recuperer et surtout penses-tu qu'il y ait un moyen d'eviter de nouveau ce type de bug qui ne m'etait jamais arrivé avec entourage 2008


Pour les récupérer, à part farfouiller dans le contenu des différentes versions du dossier "Main Identity" enchaînant sur une reconstruction de la base de données, je ne vois pas trop, d'autant qu'on ne sait pas vraiment ce qui a été fait, à la sortie.

Pour ce qui est d'éviter "ce type de bug", ça ne va pas être simple dans la mesure où on ne l'a pas vraiment identifié. Donc... En ce qui me concerne, je trouve qu'Outlook 2011 est encore bien jeune (et plutôt incomplet). Je reste prudemment avec Entourage 2008 en attendant que les mises à jour amènent plus de stabilité et les quelques fonctionnalités qui me sont indispensable (en particulier la synchronisation du calendrier).


----------



## coptere (3 Février 2011)

Je suis également sous Outlook 2011 :rateau: ... devant travailler sous Windaube ça devenait presque une obligation que d'avoir ça sous Mac ...
M'enfin j'ai découvert hier que l'envoie de tâche Outlook par mail n'était pas opérationnelle entre les deux environnement. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est des demandes de réunions mais si c'est le cas ça craint du boudin quand même 
Outlook même pas compatible avec lui-même sous prétexte qu'il est sous deux OS différentes .... :hein:


----------



## frankmac (3 Février 2011)

si je repasse sur entourage 2008, est-il possible de restaurer egalement ma BDD outlook 2011?



merci à coptere pour cet excellent conseil.......


----------



## Aliboron (3 Février 2011)

frankmac a dit:


> si je repasse sur entourage 2008, est-il possible de restaurer egalement ma BDD outlook 2011 ?


Directement non (il est assez rare que des applications soient en mesure de récupérer des fichiers créés par des applications sorties plusieurs années plus tard). 

Il te faut exporter les messages (en principe, par glisser-déposer des boîtes vers le bureau) et les récupérer ensuite dans Entourage (même principe, en sens inverse).


----------



## reynalduflot (11 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Je ne sait pas si je suis dans le bon forum, mais c'est les seul que j'ai trouvé avec outlook.

Un petit probleme avec outlook. 
Tous fonctionné super bien (reception, synchro des contacts) bref, super comptant.

sauf qu'hier, je lance outlook, l'appli demarre bien, mais plus RIEN :mouais:

J'essaie "nouveau mail" et la, Un message "veuillez créer un compte".

Je ferme outlook, je restaure les indenties (dans mes documents)

Je relance outlook=> reparation des la BDD, términé avec succes. 
Me dit "cool, ca va remarcher, en ben non .

La seul chose qui a changé su rle mac c'est l'installation de Steam....

Quelqu'un à une idée? 
Merci beaucoup car je seche un peu. C'est mon premier probleme sur Mac, je suis perdu;


----------



## Aliboron (11 Février 2011)

reynalduflot a dit:


> hier, je lance outlook, l'appli demarre bien, mais plus RIEN


Comme vu plus haut, dans Outlook tout est archivé dans  le dossier ~/Documents/Données utilisateur Microsoft/*Office 2011 Identities* (où la tilde ~ symbolise le compte utilisateur, la "petite maison"). Si Office s'est relancé avec une identité vide, c'est qu'il n'a pas pu - pour une raison qui reste à déterminer - se connecter à celle que tu utilisais. 

Décris ce que tu observes dans ce dossier, regarde si tu n'aurais pas déplacé, renommé, supprimé par mégarde ce dossier d'une façon ou d'une autre. Au besoin, essaye avec Time Machine de récupérer ton dossier *Main Identity*  à un moment où l'application se lançait encore...


----------



## reynalduflot (12 Février 2011)

Merci. J'ai restauré une version ancienne du dossier complet d'Office 2011.
Au lancement, j'ai eu à choisir l'identities que je voulais. Une reconstruction de la base et voila, ca marche.

Apparemment, il y avait des dossiers supprimés....Pas par moi.

Je sait ou demander pour d'autres problèmes


----------



## leherve (4 Septembre 2011)

mon soucis est le suivant:
je n'arrive pas à trouver sur mon macbook pro un historique pour re configurer comme hier mon outlook 2011. en suiviant le tuto de microsoft sur leur site, j'ai , je pense perdu mon main identity qui précède la création de celui de ce matin.
je perds donc des heures et des années de travail!!!
qui peut venir à mon aide, mon outlook actuel est vide
merci à vous d'avance
c le hervé


----------



## Aliboron (5 Septembre 2011)

leherve a dit:


> je n'arrive pas à trouver sur mon macbook pro un historique pour re configurer comme hier mon outlook 2011. en suiviant le tuto de microsoft sur leur site, j'ai , je pense perdu mon main identity qui précède la création de celui de ce matin.


Par rapport aux indications ci-dessus, peux-tu décrire ce qu'il y a précisément dans ton dossier ~/Documents/Données utilisateurs Microsoft/Office 2011 Identities ? Et si tu lances l'utilitaire de base de données (en tenant la touche "Option" enfoncée au lancement d'Outlook) qu'observes-tu ? Question sauvegardes, peux-tu décrire comment tu procèdes (et quelles sont les sauvegardes dont tu disposes) ?

Pour quelle raison, dans quel contexte, es-tu amené à rechercher à "reconfigurer comme hier" ?


----------



## BCN (9 Septembre 2011)

J'ai desinstallé et reinstallé Outlook 2011 suit a un problème de synchronisation, depuis j'ai un message qui me dit Microsoft Outlook ne peut ouvrir suite a un problème et me conseille de voir avec un développeur puisque soit disant ce logiciel ne fonctionnerait plus avec mon os. Je suis passée Lion.
Je suis obligé de bosser sur oulook! comment faire pour récupérer ce que j'avais dessus?
MERCI


----------



## Aliboron (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



BCN a dit:


> J'ai desinstallé et reinstallé Outlook 2011 suit a un problème de synchronisation, depuis j'ai un message qui me dit Microsoft Outlook ne peut ouvrir suite a un problème et me conseille de voir avec un développeur puisque soit disant ce logiciel ne fonctionnerait plus avec mon os.


La réinstallation frénétique est un sport qu'on ne pratique pas tellement sur Mac. On laisse ça à nos cousins windowsiens, plutôt. En réalité, ça n'apporte généralement pas de solution appropriée à un problème rencontré avec une application car il est assez peu fréquent que l'origine du problème soit dans les fichiers de l'application elle-même. Et, si les choses ne sont pas faites dans les règles, on risque de rajouter d'autres causes d'ennuis.

Quand on réinstalle une application depuis le disque (on va supposer que c'est ce que tu as fait), il faut avant toute autre chose faire les mises à jour (en l'occurrence la 14.1.0 puis la 14.1.2 actuellement). En effet, une version 14.0.0 ne peut pas ouvrir une base de données 14.1.2 et je pense que c'est ce que tu observes.

Concernant le "problème de synchronisation", il faudrait que tu décrives la situation pour qu'on puisse voir ce qui se passe, ce qui est en cause et comment le régler...


----------



## valou2974 (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Gros problème, microsoft outlook ne veut plus s'ouvrir! J'ai tenté, en vain, une reconstruction de la base de données. 

Que faire? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Aliboron (6 Août 2012)

valou2974 a dit:


> Que faire ?


Déjà, commencer par donner un minimum de précisions qui permette de se faire une idée de la situation. 

Quel niveau de mise à jour d'Office ? quel message d'erreur lors de l'ouverture ? quelles observations lors de la tentative infructueuse de reconstruction ? et lors des reconstructions précédentes ?


----------

